# HDMI Monitor and PS3 Compatibility



## sam.dg (Mar 20, 2012)

If you have a monitor with HDMI input and built-in speakers, can you just hook your PS3 up and play games?


----------



## Champ (Mar 20, 2012)

Yes...


----------



## sam.dg (Mar 20, 2012)

thechamp said:


> Yes...



OMG! This is probably going to spare me huge money that I'd have to spoil over a HDTV. 

Can you suggest me a model within the budget of 10-12k?

I've found this ViewSonic 24" VX2453MH, which seems pretty competent to do the job.

You might want to have a look at its specs. check here: 

VX2453mh-LED

Remarks anyone?


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 20, 2012)

> Can you suggest me a model within the budget of 10-12k?


 LED? or LCD?

LED= DELL ST2220L  
LCD= Benq G2420HD

Will post when I find a decent 23' LED.


----------



## sam.dg (Mar 20, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> LED? or LCD?



LED that is.



thetechfreak said:


> LED= DELL ST2220L



However, DELL ST2220L doesn't seem to have built-in speakers.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 20, 2012)

1) The audio performance will leave a lot to be desired. Even a low end Speaker is recommended.

2) Found a 24' Dell monitor. 
Buy Dell ST2420L 24-inch W Full HD LED Monitor in Mumbai India

Exact on your budget. Might be cheaper locally


----------



## Champ (Mar 20, 2012)

@op all models suggested by thetechfreak are good.

Although Monitors with inbuilt speakers and headphone jack have their own advantage as u dont have to setup audio separately, but believe me  u will never ever use inbuild speakers, they just dont do justice.

If u r planning to use both desktop and console with one display I will strongly recommend BenQ GL2250HM  presence of DVI,VA and HDMI port along with Audio in and headphone jack makes setup very easy, and its fairly cheap too..


----------



## sam.dg (Mar 21, 2012)

thechamp said:


> If u r planning to use both desktop and console with one display I will strongly recommend BenQ GL2250HM  presence of DVI,VA and HDMI port along with Audio in and headphone jack makes setup very easy, and its fairly cheap too..



Since I want a 24" screen, how about the BenQ G2420HD?

Oh hell! Thats an LCD, not LED, right? 

Okay, if I shoot my budget a bit up, how about these two models here:

ASUS ML248H 24-Inch 1920x1080 LED Monitor

Viewsonic VX2453MH-LED


----------



## dfcols71 (Mar 21, 2012)

if you want latter get it from infibeam or binary world
ml238h is much better price for value to ml248h


----------



## sam.dg (Mar 21, 2012)

dfcols71 said:


> if you want latter get it from infibeam or binary world
> ml238h is much better price for value to ml248h



Local market prices (excluding VAT) for the two models are as follows:

ASUS ML238H : Rs. 11,000
Viewsonic VX2453MH : Rs. 10,400

Please suggest which would be a better buy.


----------



## dfcols71 (Mar 24, 2012)

look in some monitors review from cnet or other sites to decide


----------



## sam.dg (Mar 26, 2012)

Finally settling down with ASUS ML238H. 

Thanks to all of you.


----------



## sam.dg (Mar 29, 2012)

Okay. Received the Monitor yesterday, late at night and still not done fiddling with the display settings. Pre-configured ones are definitely not up to the standards, than it seems it's capable of. Currently is set to the sRGB mode. Will update once I find out the best out of it.


----------



## sam.dg (Apr 9, 2012)

I haven't been able to adjust the Display settings manually from the Monitor OSD yet. So had to go for changing the video driver settings. 

But the end result is, however, wonderful. Movies and gaming graphics are incredibly awesome. PS3 connectivity was smooth, and the experience has been surprisingly impressive so far. 

Definitely a GOOD GO!


----------

